# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  ادمان الاطفال على مشاهدة التلفزيون يعرضهم للأرق

## الحصن نيوز

يمكن ان تؤدي مشاهدة التلفزيون بعد الساعة السابعة مساء أرقا عند الاطفال الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 3 و5 أعوام. وقد تسفر عن النتيجة نفسها مشاهدة برامج تشتمل على مشاهد العنف بما في ذلك أفلام الرسوم المتحركة التي يتم بثها في وقت النهار.
وقد توصل الى هذا الاستنتاج فريق من الباحثين في أكاديمية طب الاطفال الامريكية.
وشملت الدراسة التي أجراها الباحثون مؤخرا 617 طفلا يعاني 112 منهم من مشاكل النوم المختلفة، حيث يعاني بعضهم من النوم المتقطع بينما يستيقظ آخرون في الليل فجأة، ويعاني الباقون من الكوابيس.
ويكمن الخطر هنا في ان الاطفال الذين يمضون الكثير من الوقت أمام شاشة التلفزيون وليس في باحات اللعب يجازفون بالاصابة بالبدانة لدرجة سيكون اللهو في ساحات اللعب أمرا بعيد المنال.
وقال فيكتور ستراسبورغر المشرف على الدراسة "اننا خلقنا ظروفا مثالية لاصابة الاطفال بالسمنة وهي الدعاية التي تقوم بها وسائل الاعلام، والخمول البدني". وأضاف ان "المجتمع الامريكي قد فعل كل ما كان بامكانه ليزيد الوضع في مجال صحة الاطفال سوءا". ومن بين المشكلات الرئيسية ذكر الطبيب كثرة مشاهدة التلفزيون وكثرة دعايات المأكولات ومزاولة الرياضة بشكل غير كاف وقلة النوم.   
ونصح الاخصائيون من أكاديمية طب الاطفال بتقليص الوقت الذي يمضيه الطفل أمام الشاشة ليصل الى ساعتين في الاسبوع (ويخص الامر الذين قد تجاوزا سن الثانية). كما يصر الخبراء على الا يتابع الصغار الذين تقل اعمارهم عن سنتين التلفزيون قطعا. وينصح الاطباء بازالة التلفاز والحواسب الالية من غرفة الاطفال، اذ يقضي الاولاد أمام الشاشة وقتا أكثر بـ 40 دقيقة  من أترابهم الذين ليست في حجرتهم اجهزة كهذه.
اذن ما هي التوصيات التي يجب أن يأخذها بعين الاعتبار الآباء والامهات الذين يودون ان يحظى أولادهم بصحة جيدة ولياقة بدنية؟ والأمر بسيط جدا، حيث ينبغي الاستعانة بالتوصيات القديمة فقط.
وينصح فايسبلوت المتخصص في اضطرابات النوم لدى الاطفال بقص الحكايات واحتضان الاطفال قبل النوم. وتساعد "طقوس" كهذه جسم الطفل على الهدوء والتحضير لنوم سليم عميق. وأهم شيء هو ضرورة عدم السماح للاطفال بمشاهدة التلفزيون منذ طلوع الشمس وحتى غروبها. سيكون من الاحسن اذا عادوا الى البيت بعد اللعب في الفناء وعلى أجسادهم كدمات وخدوش، من ان يعيشوا جل حياتهم في أزمات نفسية.


تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

